# Splinters in Her Crotch



## alelover (Mar 29, 2012)

A woman from Los Angeles who was a tree hugger, and an

anti-hunter, purchased a piece of timberland near Colville , WA .

There was a large tree on one of the highest points in the tract. She wanted a

good view of the natural splendor of her land so she started to climb the big

tree.

As she neared the top she encountered a spotted owl that attacked her.

In her haste to escape, the woman slid down the tree to the ground and

got many splinters in her crotch.

In considerable pain, she hurried to a local ER to see a doctor.

She told him she was an environmentalist,  and an anti-hunter and how she

came to get all the splinters. 

The doctor listened to her story with great patience

and then told her to go wait in the examining room and he would see if he

could help her.

She sat and waited three hours before the doctor reappeared. 

The angry woman demanded, "What took you so long?" 

He smiled and then told her, "Well, I had to get permits from the Environmental Protection Agency, the Forest Service, and the Bureau of Land Management before I could remove old-growth timber

from a "recreational area" so close to a "waste treatment facility". And due to the Affordable Health Care Act, they turned me down."


----------



## bombsquad (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## werdwolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Now that's funny!


----------



## java (Mar 29, 2012)

thats funny i dont care who you are, kinda reminds me of the the neighbor lady !!!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 29, 2012)

hope the doctor called her husband and gave him a "heads up"  !!!!


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 29, 2012)

RED ROBIN!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## solaryellow (Mar 29, 2012)

I normally don't pay attention to the Joke forum but this one caught my attention.


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh Rick. My eyes are burning. Is there any way to unsee something.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 30, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 30, 2012)

i must admit your original version was much more appropriate!
 


alelover said:


> Oh Rick. My eyes are burning. Is there any way to unsee something.


----------



## tom walker (Jun 25, 2012)

miamirick said:


> hope the doctor called her husband and gave him a "heads up"  !!!!


You really think that hippy chick, an obvious member of the National Association of Gals (N.A.G.S.) could have a husband?


----------



## brokenwing (Jun 26, 2012)

this is the best, i have to print this out, and send it to one of my long distant friends.  I can not stop lauging thanks ale!


----------

